# Animal Crossing Pocket Camp Christmas clothes



## BOOTEESMOM (Dec 2, 2017)

Whenever I change into the Christmas clothes, leave game and come back later, I am back in my regular clothes. Is there something I am doing wrong?  How do I keep my festive clothes on?


----------



## Snow (Dec 2, 2017)

This happened to me the first time because I quit right after changing. When I put them back on I made sure to travel around a bit to make sure the game saved and I was fine.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 2, 2017)

The game doesn't save after each and every action. Some actions it will always save after, but changing clothes and catching common fish are ones it doesn't save after. Traveling saves though, so just make sure you travel once.


----------



## BOOTEESMOM (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks, problem solved!


----------

